# WiFi Availability?



## CSU (Oct 18, 2009)

I am visiting in hopes to move to to Barcelona in March and considering if I should purchase a laptop for my stay. Is Wifi available to pick up in the major cities at cafes or around town? Would I need an external router or will the one in my computer work? If I have to go to an internet cafe to pick up wifi, I might as well not worry about bringing my computer.

Wanted to see if anyone has advice about this.

Thank you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

WiFi is available here as anywhere else, Barcelona is one of the most advanced cities in the world apparently

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

WiFi is pretty well available all over BCN. I was there for 10 days recently and I don't remember a single issue.


----------

